# My budgie flew into a window



## janas

Hello everyone, I'm new here and thought I would come here for some help.

Over a week ago my budgie flew very fast and hard into a window. She fell from about 90cm onto lino and was stunned when she did so.
I took her to the vet where they did some xrays.
She has no broken bones/feet and no internal injuries. 

However, she cannot perch no matter how hard she tries (she definitely tries). Her personality has changed somewhat. She isn't as bossy as she used to be and actually let's me help her to get from A to B.

She can still fly, but she tries not to because she known she can't land properly (because of her feet). 

One thing I noticed today is her chirp. It's very different, more soft and not as piercing. She is still lively and has her character, so I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## Jonah

Welcome to talk budgies. Sorry to hear of your birds accident. Was this an avian vet you visited ? No finding's on x rays is a positive but was anything given for possible swelling from head truama ? It sound's as if this injury has caused neurological issues and all possibilities need to be addressed by a competent avian specialist. I would suggest going back to the vet ASAP. Please keep us posted...


----------



## janas

She was treated by standard vet but she has long experience with birds. I looked at reviews and even asked a couple of people who has taken their birds to her. She got a needle for possible swelling/pain and she was on antibiotics for a week. 

I can't afford to take her back, let alone to a specialized avian vet. 

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Jonah

Well if you have confidence in this vets abilities, maybe a call back to talk about ongoing symptoms and reason's for those and possible further treatment would be your best course of action. Prayers for your little birds full recovery...:hug:


----------



## janas

I will give it a few more days and then I will call her back. Thank's for your help  :budgie:


----------



## Budget baby

I agree with randy , budgies need to go to a qualified avian specialist vet, sometimes they are hard to find and travel is expensive, I myself travel an hour and a half each way to my avian vet. But in the long run they are the best treatment and advice. It does sound like your budgie has some trauma or neurological damage, The only real solution is an avian vet for the correct outcome and treatment.


----------



## janas

I will take her when I get the money. I'm only a student so money doesn't come easy for me. It was already $240 just to go to the first vet.


----------



## Budget baby

I understand , sadly vet visits do add up and it is hard but we take these little ones into our care and in doing so are responsible for their health and care. perhaps you can start saving account for Budgie Health care, you will be amazed how quickly it will add up and be a huge help for future misfortunes.
I hope she is better, perhaps give her some food dishes and water on the bottom of her cage and make some platforms for her to land on and stand.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and :welcome: to TB! 

I agree, it's best to get her to a vet right away to prevent any continuation into detrimental health for your little girl  

I'm sure that she will be a little better soon but it really is better to take her to the vet, it's completely understandable how much the vet costs but I'm sure it will work out. 

In the mean time, make sure she's warm, fed, and drinking, if she isn't you should soak some millet in electrolyte and give it to her to keep her energy up. 

I agree with the idea to lower her perches and maybe put a blanket or towel at the bottom of the cage in case she falls. 

Please keep us posted and I sincerely hope she gets better soon! :fingerx: 

It's great to have you with us and if you have any other questions or concerns please do ask as we're always happy to help :2thumbs:


----------



## janas

UPDATE: I took Jaja to an avian vet today where she took another X-ray. She couldn't determine an physical injury to the bird, but did conclude she got a concussion from the window and therefore has some neurological damage. She basically said that it's unlikely Jaja will ever be able to perch, although she can still fly she cannot land when she is flying (only on a flat surface). Has anyone had a similar experience? What is the best next steps from here? Jaja has a friend named Binks, and I have to seperate them as Binks will go a bit overboard and sometimes peck Jaja, and then they start to fight. 

I thought of buying a guinea pig cage, apply ramps and a nice bed for her... Is this the best way?

EDIT: I'm good with building so I thought of attaching her current cage to the top where she can climb up to where another ramp would be (as I know birds like to be high up rather than on the ground).


----------



## Budget baby

Karma to you for taking your sweet budgie to the vet.
Many Budgies live a life using platforms and ladders to perch.
I agree with you in separating them from each other if her friend gets to pick on her, they can still have time together but only when you are able to supervise them in case you need to help out.
The ramps are a great idea, place her food on a flat surfaced plate or bowl as well, be careful will supplying a bed as she could come into condition having this and then egg laying could be a problem. As long as she has a soft flat surface to sleep on she will be fine. My guys sleep on a rat double ladder bridge perhaps you can get one of these and cover it with some soft material she can then lay across it. Good luck I am sure you will be fine and so shall she.


----------



## janas

Thanks for your quick response.

I just feel bad that she can't be a 'normal bird', and gets to see her friend perch and fly around like normal... Do you think my idea on the guinea pig cage is a good idea? Or should I try find something else to put her in? I just want her to comfortable and relaxed with the ability to fly short distances. It's hard for me to take her out for a fly as she can't land on anything and will then tire/stress out.


----------



## Budget baby

Can you post a picture of the cage you are thinking of?


----------



## janas

Here is one I found online. The same idea, but wider. I know it wouldn't be the best idea for her to fly around in there but I want her to feel as normal as possible. 
I got this photo from a different website and the bird in the image has the same issue as mine. The bird has been in that cage, with the new setup for over 3 years.


----------



## Budget baby

That sort of set up looks great and would be fine for your budgie to live in happily I am sure. Can she walk around at all?


----------



## janas

Here is a link to a video. I would appreciate it if you could watch it and have a look at her current condition. In the video (and other times as well) she will spread her wing out slightly and it will twitch a bit, and then go back to normal. She will also walk on one leg/foot better than the other.

https://vid.me/pSol

UPDATE: Jaja managed to climb up to her perch and sort of perch/sit there. She was so happy with herself.


----------



## Budget baby

That is wonderful how she managed to climb up and perch, she definitely has some sort of nerve or neurological damage causing the twitching by the looks. make sure she gets fed plenty of good healthy foods, greens, egg and biscuit mix, with time her condition might improve as her body and nervous system gently heals. Keep up the great work in looking after her.


----------



## Jonah

I can only say I am thrilled with your care for your budgie. They are resilient little bird's and I'm sure because she has a caring owner like you, she is going to lead a wonderful life...



janas said:


> UPDATE: I took Jaja to an avian vet today where she took another X-ray. She couldn't determine an physical injury to the bird, but did conclude she got a concussion from the window and therefore has some neurological damage. She basically said that it's unlikely Jaja will ever be able to perch, although she can still fly she cannot land when she is flying (only on a flat surface). Has anyone had a similar experience? What is the best next steps from here? Jaja has a friend named Binks, and I have to seperate them as Binks will go a bit overboard and sometimes peck Jaja, and then they start to fight.
> 
> I thought of buying a guinea pig cage, apply ramps and a nice bed for her... Is this the best way?
> 
> EDIT: I'm good with building so I thought of attaching her current cage to the top where she can climb up to where another ramp would be (as I know birds like to be high up rather than on the ground).


----------



## janas

*Another update*

Another update from me. She got up there all by herself!!


----------



## JWKnight

*


janas said:



Another update from me. She got up there all by herself!!

Click to expand...

That's great... means that the concussion is wearing off. Concussions are always very serious issues and can cause permanent damage.. but it can also cause temporary damage that can take a while to heal from. Looks like your girl may be healing well from the damage.*


----------



## Cody

Hi Jana,

Since it has been determined that your bird has a concussion you may want to ask the vet about giving an anti inflammatory med. If there is any internal swelling it may help to reduce it and correct some of the neurological issues.


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

Hi, We have An older English **** Who flew into a cabinet door. His head Followed abnormally like a star gazer. He has gradually gotten better ,over time.
He does perch and climb but is unstable. We hang a round mosquito net for a picnic table over our bed and let chicks and recovering birds gain necessary 
strength. We just put a sheet over the bed spread. I sit on the bed inside the net and work with them. We have several handicapped birds that we let fly or climb in the safety of the net. We paid 20 dollars for it You could check for possible PT exercises for your bird as some times nerves can respond to stimulation and form new connections if we work on PT skills.Bless you and your budgie. Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------

